# Die Levelstop-Gilde "Orden des wahren Wissens" sucht weiterhin Mitstreiter



## Verdrana (19. September 2016)

Seit gegrüsst Reisender,

heute möchten wir euch die Gemeinschaft "Orden des wahren Wissens" auf dem Server Lordaeron [A] vorstellen.

Die Gemeinschaft wurde Ende 2015 ins Leben gerufen und umfasst aktuell ~30 Accounts. Aktuell bestreiten wir erfolgreich den Burning Crusade - Content auf lvl 70, suchen dafür jedoch noch begeisterte und motivierte Spieler die Spass am spielen haben und sich dem Projekt anschließen möchten. Ab dem 2. Oktober wird der Levelstop auf Stufe 75 erhöht um dann die großen BC-Raids angehen zu können.

Ein kleiner Umriss:

Wir sind eine familiäre Gemeinschaft die Spass am spielen hat und mit viel Herzblut und Zeit nochmal die Möglichkeit bietet den "alten Content" zu erleben. Wie oben erwähnt befindet sich unser aktueller Stopp auf lvl 70 wo wir seit Mai 2015 questen, Instanzen besuchen und raiden. Zuvor haben wir erfolgreich die Classic-Instanzen und Raids (MC, BWL, AQ20, AQ40) durchgespielt.

Aktuell ist unser Ziel noch knapp 2 Wochen in Burning Crusade zu verweilen bis wir dann durch die öden Einöden im hohen Norden stapfen. Es ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen ob er lieber noch eine Weile auf Stufe 70 verweilen möchte und mit uns die Raids angehen oder sich Richtung 75 auf den Weg machen möchte. Stufe 70 + 75 werden dann zusammen (weiterhin Kara und zusätzlich dann Gruul, Maghteridons Kammer, Berg Hyjal, Schlangenschrein, Festung der Stürme, Schwarzer Tempel und das Sonnenbrunneplateau) die Raids stattfinden.

Damit wir eine faire Lootverteilung erreichen, haben wir uns für das Main vor Twink-Prinzip entschieden.

Wir bieten ausserdem kurzweil, ne verrückte Chaotentruppe und eine Menge Spass.

 

Wir suchen motivierte und begeisterte Spieler die den Spass am spielen nicht verloren haben und auch die nötige Zeit mitbringen. Jedwedes Alter ist gern gesehen, solang er sich zu Verhalten weiß und unsere Regeln gelesen und akzeptiert hat.

Wir suchen keine "gogo´ler", Epixxfarmer die nur aufs lila Bling-Bling aus sind, geschweige denn Hardcore-Raider.

Ein Paar Vorabinfos möchte ich noch kurz ans Herz legen:

Damit wir euch besser kennenlernen und auch entsprechend Zeit miteinander verbringen und somit das Gemeinschaftsgefühl stärken, nehmen wir nur bis maximal lvl 30 auf.

Momentan suchen wir verstärkt nach allen Klassen, allen voran Tanks und Heiler.

Falls ihr neugierig geworden seid und/oder euer Interesse geweckt wurde so schaut einfach bei http://wowgilden.net/Orden-des-wahren-Wissens vorbei, dort könnt ihr auch die Gildenregeln durchlesen und eine kleine, aussagekräftige Bewerbung hinterlassen.

Wir freuen uns auf euch gemeinsam nochmal auf Zeitreise zu gehen!

Beste Grüße
die Gildenleitung des Ordens


----------



## Verdrana (22. September 2016)

Seit heute haben wir eine Level 19 PVP-Sektion eröffnet, da es ja seit Legion wieder möglich sein wird als "levelgestopter" Charakter auf den normalen BGs teilnehmen zu können


----------



## Verdrana (28. Oktober 2016)

Aktuell ist der Levelstop auf Stufe 80 angekommen - Willkommen im kalten Nordend


----------

